# Cyclo DS Evolution test setup on DSi



## tempBOT (Nov 19, 2008)

*Cyclo DS Evolution test setup on DSi*
Team Cyclo´s test setup for DSi
              19.11.2008

Team Cyclops are pleased to announce that for some time we have had a working test setup which is capable of running CycloDS Evolution on the Nintendo DSi. We must stress however that this is part of our research only; there is still a great deal of work to be done before we can even decide if a DSi compatible device is viable or not. The DSi features a completely redesigned security system which renders all current devices incompatible and at this stage it is unknown if there is any reliable way to overcome the new measures. We will continue our research into the DSi and in the mean time, please see the following video which demonstrates what we have achieved so far.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8aELyHydaU

Source
DSi + CycloDS Evolution Test

Contributed by wertyqa​


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=116933 *cough*


----------



## wertyqa (Nov 19, 2008)

My bad. Sorry for double post


----------

